# Mom passed on this morning



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 28, 2021)

My mother passed this morning.  It a sad day but was time..  She was loved by so many people.  She is with Dad now.  Thanks for the prayers she got a while back.  They gave her new life and I was able to go see her.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 28, 2021)

So sorry for you and your family. Prayers for y'all.....


----------



## mike243 (Apr 28, 2021)

Prayers sent.


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 28, 2021)

Brian, we are so sorry.  Prayers for you and your Family.


----------



## Alsta (Apr 28, 2021)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 28, 2021)

Very sorry to hear Brian. Prayers for your family bud


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 28, 2021)

Sorry to hear that Brian


----------



## tropics (Apr 28, 2021)

Sorry for your loss 
Richie


----------



## robrpb (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your mom.  I'm glad you were able to see her. I will say a prayer for you and your family.

Rob


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Apr 28, 2021)

Sorry to hear that, Brian.


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 28, 2021)

*Sorry for your loss. It is always so hard to say goodbye to a loved one.  *

*JC *


----------



## forktender (Apr 28, 2021)

I fear the day, my Mom is the rock of our family.
I'm so sorry for your loss Brian that's gotta be extremely hard for you and your loved ones.
Godspeed too your Mother and prayers sent too you and everyone she touched in her lifetime.
Hang in there brother.
Dan


----------



## sandyut (Apr 28, 2021)

Sending prayers and well wishes to you and your surviving family.  I hope she is at peace with your father and she had a life well lived.  With you as her son I am sure that is true.  Hold those you love close and be thankful for all the time you had together.  I am glad you were able to see her in the covid age.  that is a blessing.

Take care my friend.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 28, 2021)

Brian, We are so sorry  for your loss. Our prayers go out to you and your family. Don't forget to be kind and uplifting to each other during this tough time. May you Mom Rest in Peace.

John


----------



## jmusser (Apr 28, 2021)

Sorry for your loss Brian. Warm wishes and prayers with you during these hard times.


----------



## MadMax281 (Apr 28, 2021)

Sorry for your loss. She is whole again with no pain.


----------



## Aledavidov (Apr 28, 2021)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## xray (Apr 28, 2021)

Sorry to hear Brian. Losing a parent is tough.


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 28, 2021)

Brian, my condolences to you and y our family... I am so sorry for your loss.... Prayers sent....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 28, 2021)

Brian

So sorry to hear.
My mom passed 2 years ago the 25th and yesterday was her bday.

Prayes to you and your family.


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 28, 2021)

So sorry for your loss Brian and so glad you were able to make the trip and spend some time with her. Prayers for peace and comfort for you and your family. 

Keith


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks everybody.  Still sinking in.  She was a truly great women and touched so many peoples life.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2021)

Sorry for your loss, Brian.
Prayers sent to you & the rest of your Great Family.

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 28, 2021)

So sorry to hear of your loss Brian. Prayers sent your man.


----------



## poacherjoe (Apr 28, 2021)

Very sorry for your loss. I lost my Mom 5 day's before my 21st birthday. She had no signs of illness ,she went to bed and never woke up. She slipped away so suddenly it was very hard on my family but when I look back there was no suffering and it was a peaceful way to pass on to the heavens above. I have never cried so hard in my life like I did then .Prayers to you and your family.
PJ


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 28, 2021)

Brian, my condolences for your loss. You have all our prayers and support.


----------



## bigal162 (Apr 28, 2021)

Sorry for your loss. It is hard to lose a parent. Prayers for the family.


----------



## ofelles (Apr 28, 2021)

Sorry for your loss.  Prayers sent.


----------



## Buffalo Smoke (Apr 28, 2021)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 28, 2021)

Sorry for your loss, Brian.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 28, 2021)

That's sad news Brian.  Take comfort in that she is with your dad now.
Prayers sent.
Gary


----------



## ToddT (Apr 28, 2021)

Hardest part of living dealing with the  death of a loved one. Condolences to you and your family.  Prayers are with you.


----------



## daspyknows (Apr 28, 2021)

Sorry for your loss.  I have been there and it is hard.  Remembering the good times will help get through this hard time.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 28, 2021)

My sincere condolences Brian. Your mom and had will forever live on in your heart. RAY


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 28, 2021)

So sorry for your loss.  My condolences for your and your family....JJ


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 28, 2021)

My condolences to you and your family


----------



## bill1 (Apr 28, 2021)

My sympathies!  Lost my mom too; huge loss.


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 28, 2021)

Sorry to read.
My parents have been gone for many years now.


----------



## WI Smoker77 (Apr 28, 2021)

My condolences to you and your family, God Bless you all.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 28, 2021)

Sorry to hear that Brian just after your trip to see her and family. Prayers for you and your family
David


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 28, 2021)

Thoughts and Prayers to you and family. She is in a good place and with your father again.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 28, 2021)

Sorry to hear.  Prayers to all.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 28, 2021)

Sorry for your loss but she's in a better place now and as you said with your Father


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 29, 2021)

Very sorry for your loss.  I hope you are able to celebrate her life and remember the good times!


----------



## texomakid (Apr 29, 2021)

Sorry to hear this Brian. Our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## DanFromCT1983 (Apr 29, 2021)

So sorry for your loss.  Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm sorry for your loss Brian.


----------



## GATOR240 (May 2, 2021)

Sorry for your loss Brian.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 5, 2021)

Sorry for your loss Brian,  our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.  We lost mom just over a year ago, while it's hard it's still amazing to see her live on in each of us.

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 5, 2021)

This is never a good time even when we know it is coming and it will come to all. But now she is in the best final resting place with your dad and the others who have gone on before her. So sorry for your lost.

Warren


----------

